#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Beginner's Guide - How to Get Started on LinkedIn in 2021?

## Bhavya

Want to know the smart ways to get started on LinkedIn to enhance your career in 2021? Take a look at the below video where you'll learn what you need to do to get started on LinkedIn in 2021 and how you can showcase your real potential to get higher-quality career opportunities.

----------

